# Is anyone running unity for ubuntu?



## Easy Rhino (Jan 9, 2011)

apparently canonical is going to be switching from the standard gnome desktop to the unity variant in the 11.04 release. they have been using unity for their netbook editions and i guess really like the direction it is going. 







i installed unity on my 10.10 box and it is a tad limiting. obviously it is not finished yet but i think even though it looks good and is "slimmer" it seems sluggish. if you have 10.04 or 10.10 you should be able to install it using apt-get. here is a link with more info.

http://unity.ubuntu.com/


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 16, 2011)

I tested Natty 2 weeks ago, with the default Unity gui.

Didn't like it so far, i may reconsider when a beta is made available though...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2011)

blobster21 said:


> I tested Natty 2 weeks ago



what's that?


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 16, 2011)

hmm sorry for this, i should be more clear. It's going to be the name for the next release. 11.04 aka natty narwhal

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/natty


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 16, 2011)

blobster21 said:


> hmm sorry for this, i should be more clear. It's going to be the name for the next release. 11.04 aka natty narwhal
> 
> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/natty



ahh, i see then how your prior post relates to what i was talking about. yea, i think i am going to avoid unity. it is far to basic for a desktop OS.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 17, 2011)

Just keep using 10.04. It will be supported through spring 2013 and I expect them to realise long before that, that the Unity DE is to limited for desktop use for most users.


----------

